# Who bought Groover?  Exmoor gelding



## joy (13 May 2009)

This is going back years but my sister sold the pony to Sandy Lane Riding School near Bradford.
He is/was a dark chocolate Exmoor pony.
Super childs/adults ride good jumper.
I just want to know what happened to him.
He would be in his twenties now.


----------



## whisky1989 (30 April 2012)

joy said:



			This is going back years but my sister sold the pony to Sandy Lane Riding School near Bradford.
He is/was a dark chocolate Exmoor pony.
Super childs/adults ride good jumper.
I just want to know what happened to him.
He would be in his twenties now.
		
Click to expand...

Hi how big was he sounds like my pony hes not called groover though x


----------



## Doncella (1 May 2012)

About 13 hands, he was too big to register and as far as I could tell was not branded.


----------



## moonlightgoover (8 November 2012)

Hi Joy,
I bought Groover from Sandy Lane Riding School!!! What a fantastic little pony he was too! I have spent the last few months trying to trace him to find out how he is if he is still alive although he would be in his mid to late 20's now! Have you had any more info about him? Did your sister have him from a foal?


----------



## mousey123 (26 October 2015)

Moonlightgroover, I've just found this.  My sister was given him sight unseen as a suitable ride and drive pony for 3 childre.  When he rolled up on a furniture van she realised that he might not be all he seemed.  He was completely unbrken and that's where I came in to sort it all out.  Once tamed, he was completely wild he was great.


----------

